# jungs helft mir RM7 oder nicht



## dixirider (8. Juni 2005)

hi,
hab da nen ziemliches problem und zwar wollte ich mir jetzt doch nen gebrauchtes rm7 holen .nun höre ich aber einerseits gute dinge wie :super fr rahmen ,kannste auch bikeparks recht gut roccken usw....und dann noch so nen paar negative dinge wie:rohre wrerden schnell oval ,konstruktionsehler(dämpfer schleift an reifen),reisset schnell,schlechter lack,schlechte schweissnähte  

nun bitte sagt mir eure meinung erfahrungen dazu...RM7 ja oder nein...!!!
danke  
mfg. aixirider


----------



## Osti (8. Juni 2005)

kann man wohl so pauschal nicht beantworten. Fakt ist jedoch, dass die Hinterbauten nicht die steifsten sind (muss man nur mal das HR in die Hand nehmen und zu den Seiten biegen) und auch diverse hier im Forum abgerissen sind. Daher würde ich das Bike als Hardcore-Freerider nicht hernehmen. 

Meins hält im moderaten DH-Betrieb allerdings bisher tadellos und ich bin recht zufrieden. Keine Probleme mit Dämpfer, Lack oder Schweissnähten.... 

Für das Geld des RM7 gibt es bessere, steifere, leichtere, was auch immer. Nen neues RM7 zum orig. Preis würde ich mir niemals holen. Allerdings ist des RM7 in meinen Augen immer noch nen cooles Oldschool-Rad, also wenn der Preis in Deinen Augen passt, why not?

Zusammengefasst: das RM7 ist sicher kein problemloses Bike, aber wenn man drauf abfährt und der Preis für einen akzeptabel ist, ist es ne Überlegung wert. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht die letzte Kröte drauf ausgeben, denn wenn der Hinterbau wirklich mal die Grätsche macht wirds teuer....wenn Du nen Rad für die Ewigkeit haben willst, dann lass es lieber.


Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_bass (8. Juni 2005)

Muss mich Osti weitgehend anschliessen; bei meinem ist der Rahmen oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen, hab's schweissen lassen und bis jetzt geht's. Der entscheidende Punkt ist aber: ich find den Rahmen eunfach genial; Geometrie passt (für mich), kannst 2 Kettenblätter fahren und kommst (langsam) auch mal nen Berg hoch, ausserdem geht's für alles von Dirtjump bis Downhill.


----------



## dixirider (8. Juni 2005)

jo danke euch schonmal sagt mal bitte nen paar alternativ rahmen die eurer meinung nach funktionieren usw....
mfg. dixirider


----------



## derschotte (8. Juni 2005)

jepp, der steifste ist der hinterbau nicht... da helfen aber 2 schrauben ins schwingenlager und es wird merkbar besser 

die erwähnten rahmenbrüche kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen... 
drop selbst mit meinen 90kg 2m ins flat und den rahmen hält und hält...  (im gegensatz zu shimano innenlagern und rf kurbeln, die brechen bei sowas gern mal ab  )

von der geometrie und der optik ist er einfach einmalig


----------



## Osti (8. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, der steifste ist der hinterbau nicht... da helfen aber 2 schrauben ins schwingenlager und es wird merkbar besser
> 
> die erwähnten rahmenbrüche kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...
> drop selbst mit meinen 90kg 2m ins flat und den rahmen hält und hält...  (im gegensatz zu shimano innenlagern und rf kurbeln, die brechen bei sowas gern mal ab  )
> ...



erklär mich das mit den zwei Schrauben mal näher. das interessiert mich nun doch....

Osti


----------



## nord-rider (8. Juni 2005)

Das RM7 ist schon nicht schlecht, allerdings siind die Lager auch eine große schwachstelle.


----------



## derschotte (8. Juni 2005)

ohje, wie beschreib ich das am besten  

die schwinge ist ja über das lager oberhalb dem tretlager angebunden. dazu sind auf jeder seite wie 2 "schlaufen" die jeweils mit einer schraube geschlossen werden. schaut man nun direkt auf das lager drauf, sieht man eine schwarze hülse, die sich zwischen besagter "schlaufe" und dem lager befindet. in dieser hülse befindet sich ein loch. das lager selbst hat ein gewinde. mit einer entsprechend grossen unterlagscheibe und eine schraube lassen sich die "schlaufen" mit ein wenig vorspannung an den rahmen ziehen und das spiel zwischen rahmen und schwinge verringern. 
hab bei mir so das problem des weichen hinterbaus auf jedenfall verringert. weg ist es prinzip bedingt natürlich nicht. 

hast verstanden was ich sagen wollte  komm leider erst ende der woche an ne digicam um mal ein bildle zu machen


----------



## Osti (9. Juni 2005)

sagen wir mal so, ich habe ne Gewisse Vorstellung was Du meinen könntest    Muss ich mir morgen mal genauer anschauen. Nen Bild wäre allerdings nicht schlecht. 

Osti


----------



## derschotte (11. Juni 2005)

sodele, leider is die quali voll mies da es mit nem fotohandy gemacht is, aber ich denke man erkennt was ich sagen wollte


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2005)

rechne mal die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Hebelage durch, die Belastung auf die Lager und dann dürfte aus technischer Sicht alles geklärt sein.  

Aja, wenn du ihn trotz deiner Rechenergebnisse wirklich kaufen willst dann achte darauf dass alle Schrauben an der Kiste peinlich auf Drehmoment angezogen sind und besorg dir nen guten Dämpfer, es ist möglich dass dein Dämpfer die Belastung nicht mitmacht, obwohl der letzte hinweis eher für den RM6 gilt, der RM7 ist geringer übersetzt.

Gruß, Stefan

So, und jetzt schlagt mich ruhig klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (11. Juni 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> rechne mal die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Hebelage durch, die Belastung auf die Lager bla bla bla



steinigt ihn


----------



## Osti (12. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> sodele, leider is die quali voll mies da es mit nem fotohandy gemacht is, aber ich denke man erkennt was ich sagen wollte



ah, genauso hatte ich mir es schon vorgestellt. War mir allerdings nicht bewusst, dass man quasi sone Achse bzw. Schraube durchs Schwingenlager führen kann. Aber gute Idee, werde ich mal testen.   

Wobei ich das mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus etwas zwiespältig sehe. Wenn man dran rum biegt ist der weich wie'n Lämmerschwanz, aber beim fahren fällt mir das überhaupt nicht negativ auf.... 

Osti


----------



## derschotte (12. Juni 2005)

bei schnellen engen kurven war es schon deutlich spürbar, aber mit den beiden schrauben ist es für mich gefühlsmässig geringer  ist dann noch der dämpfer gut eingestellt, spürt es der popometer nicht mehr


----------



## Osti (12. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> bei schnellen engen kurven war es schon deutlich spürbar, aber mit den beiden schrauben ist es für mich gefühlsmässig geringer  ist dann noch der dämpfer gut eingestellt, spürt es der popometer nicht mehr



da werd ich mich die Tage mal in den Baumarkt begeben... Was für Maße hat denn Deine Achse?

Osti


----------



## derschotte (12. Juni 2005)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> da werd ich mich die Tage mal in den Baumarkt begeben... Was für Maße hat denn Deine Achse?
> Osti



brauchst nur 2 schrauben und 2 unterlegschrauben... das lager (mit der achse), welches sich im rahmen befindet, hat bereits ein durchgehendes gewinde in die du nur die schrauben drehen brauchst... kann dir allerings nicht sagen ob das jetzt m5 oder m6 ist... aber das merkst ja gleich


----------



## Osti (12. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst nur 2 schrauben und 2 unterlegschrauben... das lager (mit der achse), welches sich im rahmen befindet, hat bereits ein durchgehendes gewinde in die du nur die schrauben drehen brauchst... kann dir allerings nicht sagen ob das jetzt m5 oder m6 ist... aber das merkst ja gleich



ah jetzt ja, ich verstehe    

das ist ja noch einfacher....

Merci,

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (12. Juni 2005)

wäre dann mal nett deine objektive meinung zu hören


----------



## nord-rider (12. Juni 2005)

also wie gesagt ich bin mit mein RM7 sehr zufrieden wenn dieses lagerspiel nicht währe.
was habt ihr dagegen gemacht?
Das ist wirklich zum Kotzen, bei ein bekannten sind nicht nur die lager in murs
da sind die Kugeln von dem Lagern sogar gebrochen, sowat habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Ich habe jetzt ein Walzenlager unten an der umlenkwippe (Hebel) und nach ein paar mal fahren ist schon wieder spiel.


----------



## derschotte (12. Juni 2005)

das gehört doch dazu das die lager zerbröselt werden  deswegen hab ich gleich nen 20pack lager gekauft


----------



## dixirider (12. Juni 2005)

guckweiter oben dann kannste sehen wie sie es gemacht haben  
mfg.
*rid on*


----------



## Osti (12. Juni 2005)

@schotte: ich werde es die Woche mal probieren und hoffe nächtes WE nach B'mais oder Leogang zu fahren. Mal schauen obs was bringt... 

Lagerspiel habe ich übrigens nach über drei Jahren überhaupt keins    irgendwas muss ich wohl falsch machen.... Habe bisher an den Lagern überhaupt nix gemacht, da der Hinterbau bisher immer noch butterweich läuft - never touch a running system....   


Ich meld mich,

Osti


----------



## flo_bass (13. Juni 2005)

@ osti:
hab in deinen Bildern ne schwarze Feder am Romic entdeckt, was is'n das für eine, die von Romic ist für mich eigentl. zu weich, wollte mir da evtl. was anderes holen.


----------



## Osti (13. Juni 2005)

flo_bass schrieb:
			
		

> @ osti:
> hab in deinen Bildern ne schwarze Feder am Romic entdeckt, was is'n das für eine, die von Romic ist für mich eigentl. zu weich, wollte mir da evtl. was anderes holen.



das ist eigentlich ne rote Feder, hab den Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft, und der Typ hat die schwarz überlackiert.... Federhärte kann ich Dir jetzt nicht genau sagen (ist überlackiert), aber die Feder passte für mich optimal. Sehr sensibel und null Durchschläge. Das einzige was mir noch nicht so passt ist die Zugstufe am Romic. Die reagiert zwar auf Änderungen, aber ich hätte es gerne noch um einiges straffer. Schätze, dass das am hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis des HB's liegt, für die der Romic icht in dem Maße ausgelegt ist. Kann man aber laut Shock-Therapy anpassen....

Osti


----------



## derschotte (13. Juni 2005)

osti, warst du beim bike attack letztes jahr? ich war doch auch da, bin sogar auf einem deiner bilder zu sehen


----------



## Osti (13. Juni 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> osti, warst du beim bike attack letztes jahr? ich war doch auch da, bin sogar auf einem deiner bilder zu sehen



yap, war da


----------



## Osti (15. Juni 2005)

so, hab gerade mal jeweils zwei Unterlegscheiben drunter geschraubt. Beim Handtest (Hinterrrad hin und her biegen) schauts nicht sonderlich steifer aus, und beim fahren ist es mir eh noch nie negativ aufgefallen. Naja, auf jeden Fall verteilt sich die Kraft jetzt auf ner größeren Fläche, hat ja auch seine Vorteile....

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (15. Juni 2005)

hatte an den stellen solch grosses spiel, das das die optimale methode war, dieses wegzubekommen


----------

